# Smoked Australian Lamb Chops In Cognac & Herbs De Provence!



## leah elisheva

Good Friday Evening To All!

While I already smoked some simple bluefish for lunch, a bit of "lamb chop delight" seemed like a perfectly proper "Friday Late Afternoon Agenda." Certainly not my "main meal" of the day, but a fabulous evening snack, it surely was!

As a fan of the WHOLE lamb and/or goat roasted on a spit, (eyes, head, and so it goes) this is just a simple homage to today.

BUT, it was the best lamb in ages, and I think the simple smoking, the simple marinade, and the subtle and still flavorful black truffle sea salt really made it such a fabulous experience!

Happy Weekend to All! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF3218.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 25, 2013






I threw the Australian chops into a bag with Cognac, grapeseed oil, Herbs de Provence, and chopped raw elephant garlic.













DSCF3220.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 25, 2013






I smoked those on my tiny mini "thing" for 10 minutes.













DSCF3224.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 25, 2013






Spinach, more raw elephant garlic (or enough to keep neighbors AND vampires away - or at minimum create enough flatulence to fend off an army) and olive oil and a bit of black truffle sea salt; added to this ever so simple and yet fabulous little meal!













DSCF3231.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 25, 2013






Again, as mentioned in other threads, I am "thorough."

OK Great Smokers, happy weekend to you!

I realize that this is a "joke," in ways, compared to your incredible and very intricate and really amazingly professional "art" in the way of lamb; although it is nonetheless my actual dinner today, and so I figured it's worthy of sharing.

Make today delicious and make tomorrow even better! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## themule69

Hey don't take a back seat on your dinner. That is what most of us post. Some is good. Some fido gets. I think it looks GREAT!

Happy smoken and keep the Qviews coming.

David


----------



## humdinger

That looks really great Leah. I had pizza for dinner.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leah elisheva

Thanks David! And Humdinger!

It's amazing how the simplest things in life can really hit the spot and in turn serve up as something pretty wonderful!

Here's to delicious dinners, and to this wonderful weekend, for all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel

Grew up on lamb like a lot of my generation. It was cheap back n the day especially if you had hundreds of them if not thousands on your doorstep.
Lamb tastes different in. Europe, interesting that we are shipping to you!
Looks like a great meal.


----------



## leah elisheva

Thanks Moikel! And happy Saturday to you!!!!

Growing up on lamb sounds pretty great! Here's to that!

This was so amazingly soft, (perhaps from the Cognac or perhaps from the smoking) and just terrific! Cheers to today!!!! - Leah


----------



## mr t 59874

Another great meal Leah,  I see you use a GrillGrate. I have a couple also using the ribbed side for grill marks on vegies and the flat side for searing steaks and burgers, love it.

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva

Thanks so much Tom! And viva the GRILL GRATE indeed! I love it too! Cheers to your weekend!!!!! - Leah


----------



## webowabo

Grrr...... 


Will you marry me?

:sausage:


----------



## leah elisheva

Funny Ol'Mikey!!!! So very sweet!!!! Cheers to you too!! - Leah


----------



## dls1

Leah - The chops and marinade look perfect, and would make a great meal any time of the day. And nothing beats simple. All too often we over complicate things only to end up with a mediocre (or worse) end result.

I admire and like your style.

Cheers.


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you very much Dls1! Yes so often, "Less is more! Or so I believe.

Here's wishing you a fabulous weekend! Cheers right back! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver

Awesome looking chops, Leah!!!

Did you finally deplete your part of the Atlantic Ocean??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dls1

Moikel said:


> Grew up on lamb like a lot of my generation. It was cheap back n the day especially if you had hundreds of them if not thousands on your doorstep.
> Lamb tastes different in. Europe, *interesting that we are shipping to you!*
> Looks like a great meal.


Yes Mike, Australia ships lamb to the U.S., a whole lot of it. New Zealand does as well. Combined the two countries account for a little over 50% of the lamb consumed in the U.S., with Australia having about 65% of the total imported, and, if I recall correctly, Australian lamb exports to the U.S. represents around 25% of your countries total production. Very little, if any, lamb from elsewhere is exported to the U.S.

The reason behind this goes back to the basic economic law of supply and demand. The annual per capita consumption of lamb in the U.S. is one of the lowest in the world at 0.08 lb. (Australia is over 30 lb. and New Zealand is nearly 70 lb.). So, with the meager consumption of lamb in the U.S., not many see domestic lamb production as a business they want to be in. Lamb production in the U.S. is essentially a niche cottage industry. With a couple exceptions, most U.S. lamb producers are small family operations that raise and slaughter 100-200 head annually and they can't keep up with the minor domestic demand. Those in the U.S. seeking lamb looked elsewhere and importation from Australia and New Zealand came into play.


----------



## gary s

Here in East Texas you don't see much lamb, a little and some at Sam's. I do like lamb, ate quite a bit of it while I was in Azerbaijan & Turkmenistan . I will grill chops occasionally but I am the only one who really cares for it.  That recipe looks great.

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Bear!! Try as I might, the ocean still calls...and so you'll just have to check in tomorrow, and see what influences my lunch! Meanwhile, lamb was a nice diversion from sea, indeed!

And DLS1, that was a very astute, articulate, and informative bit about lamb exportation to the states. I am impressed!

And thank you Gary as well! You probably have access in Texas to all the lean red game meats that I adore (ostrich, kangaroo, wild boar, elk etc.) or so I always imagine various Texan companies selling in droves?

In any event, here is a huge CHEERS to all, and with delicious wishes for today!!!

_- Funny, as a nonsmoker, (who's only vice in that department is wine), I'm certainly loving to "smoke" now, and a great deal!!!_


----------



## leah elisheva

Oh, and forgive my manners, as I MEANT to also say Gary, that your reference to "where" you ate much lamb, prompts me to believe that you were on military assignment?

If so, then thank you for serving.

If not, then kindly just ignore my crazy blather. (Mad-cow, or "mad-mackerel" as the case may be, can make some of us appear as just a little bit nutty right)? Cheers and thank you! - Leah


----------



## smokeitifugotit

Looks great, Leah, but I.can't SAY half them ingreedimunts, let alone shop for them.:Looks-Great:


----------



## pgsmoker64

As usual Leah, the plate looked absolutely marvelous!







Nicely done and great job on the Q-View!

Bill


----------



## leah elisheva

No worries, SmokeltlfUGotIt! So long as you can bite in and adore the food, all is spectacular! Cheers to today and to your wonderful weekend therefore too!

And thank you tons PGSmoker64! Here's to such very happy meals, and for all!!! Cheers


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Whoops!  Somehow missed this post earlier on!  

Gorgeous looking plated lamb chops, Leah!!  I'm a big fan of lamb....we get a whole lamb (cut and wrapped of course) from a local farmer once or twice a year.  I'm always looking for new and creative ways to prepare it.

As good as your lamb chops look, I have to admit that your sauteed spinach looks just as yummy!  Beautiful plated shots too!  

Thanks for sharing!
Clarissa


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you so much Clarissa!

You are SO VERY BLESSED to get the whole lamb!!!!

That must be just decadent to have access to such!!! WON-DER-FUL!!!!

Here is a huge CHEERS to your new week!!!!! - Leah


----------



## mbogo

@Moikel- I'm no expert on lamb by any stretch, but the product from NZ and Australia is absolutely the best. We've spent a couple weeks over there for the last few years, and it is all I eat when I'm there.  (Except when we're anywhere near the Sydney Fish Market!!) I've tried some of the ridiculously expensive organic lamb over here, and it just doesn't compare.

Counting the days till our return, BTW, I'm am NOT a city kind of guy, but I absolutely love Sydney.  Wish I could live there. Hope the fires are dwindling, prayers for you & all your countrymen.

Mbogo


----------



## moikel

Mbogo said:


> @Moikel- I'm no expert on lamb by any stretch, but the product from NZ and Australia is absolutely the best. We've spent a couple weeks over there for the last few years, and it is all I eat when I'm there.  (Except when we're anywhere near the Sydney Fish Market!!) I've tried some of the ridiculously expensive organic lamb over here, and it just doesn't compare.
> 
> Counting the days till our return, BTW, I'm am NOT a city kind of guy, but I absolutely love Sydney.  Wish I could live there. Hope the fires are dwindling, prayers for you & all your countrymen.
> 
> Mbogo


I live about 5 k west of fish market. I am originally from a little farming town so even after 35 years in Sydney I still have mixed feelings about it.It the biggest city we have with all that big city tempo & attitude.
Lamb is so very Aussie,I have posted a few lamb & goat meals. I have said this before so excuse the repetition .My first non family paypacket was $117 in 1977 ,a complete side of lamb ,cut & packed was $ 12 . 
Anyway this is Leah's thread not mine,& can she cook!!


----------



## leah elisheva

Good Morning to all lamb lovers, and that's interesting indeed (Moikel & Mbogo)!

Thank you for such fantastic comments and shared insight on lamb and its export, availability, and so it goes! It's all quite fascinating and fun to read!

Here's a delicious wish for everyone's brand new and beautiful week to start fantastically! (I'm smoking simple whiting, with eggplant today, and so I'll see how that "quickie" Monday menu does go).

Meanwhile, make today sensational! Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## gary s

Any new pictures   love that Q view

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Gary! I posted something today (bison) in the Wild Game section. Enjoy!

Meanwhile, here's to great food!!!! Happy Wednesday!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## gary s

Thanks I'll have to check it out

Gary


----------



## smokinmad

Leah... Not sure what it "is" that ya "Smoke".....lol.... But I could Surely use some...Your The Most Chipper Lil Gal I've ever met. Oh, Wait, We haven,t met yet....;>(....Keep on Makin Me Smile...I Need It...Thank You So Very Much....

Ron


----------



## leah elisheva

Well thank you so much Ron!

Yes, my glass is "half full," always, when it comes to looking at that big dance called "life!" (I actually TRIED being depressed once. Yes, I think it was back in 1997 in fact, and on a Tuesday afternoon, at approximately 2:15 p.m, and for about ten minutes. I found the whole grouchy experience to be entirely overrated however, and so back to my odd angularity or outlook I did go)! Smiles.

Seriously though, thanks VERY much for such lovely words! That made my day!

Happy Friday and Happy November!!!!!!!! Here's to the best month ever, so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jackson49

There just isn't too much better than grilled lamb and looking at that picture made my mouth water. It is getting hard to find anymore and the price has gone through the overhead. We used to enjoy grilled lamb shanks when they were a little over a buck each now they are almost ten bucks each if you can find them. I was finding good chops at Sam's in our area but even they stopped getting it.


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Jackson49 and Happy Sunday to you!

Thanks so very much!

The shanks, as far as I am concerned, are the best of the best. I rarely find them now too! (But prefer that as my favorite cut actually - so downright carnal and of substance and flavor)! Quite fun to eat!

Yes lamb isn't easy to come by here, and so when I get it, how grateful am I! (Sharing in your frustration thus, indeed)!

Meanwhile, here's to today and delicious things! I just smoked fantastic fish, and am posting that next!!! Make today amazing!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel

I posted a few shank recipes back a while.Mostly a winter dish here,low& slow as a braise.Great cut ,used to be really cheap,rear leg better than front.


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Moikel!!!

Top of the morning to you my friend!!!!

How goes it with your oyster-esque terrain or travels?

And I'd love to see your shanks! (That sounds obscene, I know, although I really DO mean your lamb). I LOVE the shanks! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel

Things are fine here,windy enough to keep the trawlers tied up.
Happy to do shanks again,I will stick them in nose to tail . 
Do you want something middle eastern ish ,European or  a curry? I am leaning towards an adaption of a Malaysian goat curry recipe.
Ate fish I caught from my kayak very therapeutic .


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi! Any version of the shanks sound terrific! And eating fresh fish that you "kayak caught?" Well now that just sounds out of this world!!! Delicious stuff! Cheers to today! - Leah


----------



## smokinmad

Kayak "trawlin", durn it girl, where were you 30 yrs ago? So how big is ur garden? Ain't no "city" in you is there?  I get more impressed with you the more I read your threads. Its sad most woman today couldn't do a 1/10th of what you write. I am lucky tho, my GrandMother took my young wife under her wing and taught her the "Old Ways"  You Co Girl"

Ron


----------



## leah elisheva

Well thank you tons, Ron!

Let's see, 30 years ago, I was indeed 13, and was very much into roasting the entire LEG of lamb then - stuffed with garlic, rosemary and olives in various places - paired with fabulous Bordeaux.

Indeed, I was a foodie since age 6, became a wine connoisseur at age 10, and took over the family cooking as much as allowed, when age 11. But at 13, I suppose, I was a little boring and stuck in a leg of lamb rut really...Ahh well...I've since moved on a bit to more varied things...

In any event, I do hope I made you all smile! Please make today delicious, and thanks very much for your kind remarks. That's certainly quite nice to hear.

Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## jackson49

Leah.......finally scored some New Zealand lamb chops today at Sam's Club. I got 13 chops for less than 30 bucks. Made my day! Now I'll soak em' down with some Bertoli, salt and pepper and do them over some charcoal. Then I'll make a little Orzo to go on the side. Life is good!


----------



## leah elisheva

Jackson49 you scored!!! Eat a couple for me as well! That sounds delightful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokinmad

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Well thank you tons, Ron!
> 
> Let's see, 30 years ago, I was indeed 13, and was very much into roasting the entire LEG of lamb then - stuffed with garlic, rosemary and olives in various places - paired with fabulous Bordeaux.
> 
> Indeed, I was a foodie since age 6, became a wine connoisseur at age 10, and took over the family cooking as much as allowed, when age 11. But at 13, I suppose, I was a little boring and stuck in a leg of lamb rut really...Ahh well...I've since moved on a bit to more varied things...
> 
> In any event, I do hope I made you all smile! Please make today delicious, and thanks very much for your kind remarks. That's certainly quite nice to hear.
> 
> Cheers!!!! - Leah


A "Wine-O" at 10, you truely Amaze.....I hope You and I can meet up on "The Other Side" and share a meal......that conversation will be totally Awesome....

Cheers back at Ya!!!!!

Ron


----------



## leah elisheva

Thanks Ron! Yes, I was drinking at an early age - though not as a "get drunk" thing by any means, but simply as a "taste" with dinner and newfound interest to learn more about.

Anyway, happy midweek to all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokinmad

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Thanks Ron! Yes, I was drinking at an early age - though not as a "get drunk" thing by any means, but simply as a "taste" with dinner and newfound interest to learn more about.
> 
> Anyway, happy midweek to all! Cheers! - Leah


At 51, thats one thing I've never been.........Drunk.....Never made any sense to me....heck, I was 40 something before my kids saw me have a beer with the neighbor on a hot July day....It was the first one in 18 yrs and they still bring that up....I do enjoy a good sweet wine and I love an "Ice Wine"

Almost the WeekEnd, Yippee....Enjoy your Day..

Ron


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Ron! Agreed, getting drunk isn't on the fun list, but loving great wine (there is a difference) and paired with fantastic smoked food, just really is!

Not often that folk even know of Ice Wine! Interesting that you fancy such. That can make a lovely gift or dessert wine for people indeed!

Happy Thursday! Here's a big Cheers, and to all! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson

I knew it was you from the picture. It looks great, keep them coming.


----------



## leah elisheva

Hi Mike!!!

And thank you very much!

This is an older thread of mine, but I'm delighted that it's here; and moreover, it's so good to know that you did land - safely and such!

It's terrific to hear from you, as you are indeed missed!!!

Meanwhile your photos were terrific, and I hope that YOU TOO keep them coming and do teach us all about where you now are!!

Happy new week!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## BandCollector

Leah...Once again a culinary picture to behold.

Growing up in a Greek home I had my fare share of lamb.  I remember as a youngster my father butchering one in our basement.

Still love it!!!   Thanks for sharing


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you so much John!!!

This is an older thread and yet I'm humbled and flattered that it's still around and in any way. Many thank yous therefore!!!! I am so grateful that people have enjoyed it!!!

I have indeed experienced the "Greek Easter" (when living in Athens, Greece) and eaten the eyes, balls, stomach and more, of both the lamb and whole goat roasted, and thus can only imagine what it must have been like in your family basement! Smiles.

Someday I'll share what my family basement looked like, although it's mighty boring compared to your lamb!

Meanwhile, thank you tons for some nice views and words here. This site, and its people, are indeed a gift!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## rotweiler2

Being new to smoking meat - a 10 minute meal on the smoker sounds great! So, 10 minutes at about 225 F will do the trick?


----------



## leah elisheva

Good Morning *Rotweiler2*! And thanks for checking out my chops!

Do you have two rottweilers? I'm a dog lover, and thus had to ask!

As for these little grass fed guys, I do all my smoking on high heat and quickly. (The longest thing I've smoked was a 9 pound lobster in it's shell, and that was almost 40 minutes - photo below - but otherwise, I am mighty simple and do high heat and just 10-20 minute little smokes).

The lamb chop heat was about 380. Happy smoking!!! I'm sure whatever you make will be delicious!

And come join our "Winos" group if you're a wine drinker or fan of such in any way! (Click up in the "groups" section). We have some really fun conversations and sips over there! Great people!

OK, I hope that helps in any way. Make today delicious!

Cheers!!! - Leah













DSCF0422_2.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 15, 2014


----------



## rotweiler2

Hi Leah,

haha - no, just have a little Jack Russel mix, but my last name is Rottler and one thing led to another one day and Rotweiler2 was "born" :-)

Thanks for the tips and I'll check out my  fellow Winos for sure :-)

Cheers,
Lars


----------

